
Server startup using new Intel Atom chip - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/02/server-startup-using-new-intel-atom.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many more details in an earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270624>

There's a comment there that cross-references earlier information and
submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270839>

It provides the following clickables:

* Here's the original article on VentureBeat: [http://venturebeat.com/2010/06/13/seamicro-drops-an-atom-bom...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/06/13/seamicro-drops-an-atom-bom..).

* The HN Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1429628>

* Original announcement (HN submission 2 months before original VentureBeat article): [http://gigaom.com/2010/01/06/seamicros-secret-server-changes...](http://gigaom.com/2010/01/06/seamicros-secret-server-changes..).

* HN Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1070705>

Kudos to HN user pyre.

